# Record separator question



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I am looking for some temporary record separators for my record shelfs. To clarify these are not slim ones for identifications but hard ones that will keep them standing upright. I was going to build some and glue them but my wife doesn't want permanent additions to these shelfs. I wondered if there is anything out there like a bookend that can stand between a bunch of vinyl and keep them upright. I have some nice shelfs and don't want or have the room for one of those large egg box shelf units from IKEA.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FPwtc said:


> I am looking for some temporary record separators for my record shelfs. To clarify these are not slim ones for identifications but hard ones that will keep them standing upright. I was going to build some and glue them but my wife doesn't want permanent additions to these shelfs. I wondered if there is anything out there like a bookend that can stand between a bunch of vinyl and keep them upright. I have some nice shelfs and don't want or have the room for one of those large egg box shelf units from IKEA.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Temporary sounds omni-us, are you planning on moving soon?


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

No planning to stay but haven't finished painting or redoing the house so there maybe some change rounds. I have some other shelfs so records may move to another room.


----------

